# Nice storage container I found.



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

When grocery shopping early last week I noticed these storage containers with locking lids.

Here's a picture of the one I brought into work to hold Diesels (mostly, few other ones):










Has a locking lid on all four sides with a good seal all the way around. The dimensions are ~ 12 X 8 X 3 1/2 inches. Really great thing is the bottom has a raised grid so I can just put beads underneath. Picked up 3 of them at about $7/box. 
The other 2 at home are holding about 50 sticks each right now.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

The grid on the bottom is the unique and cool part.

You have a brand name?


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

What David said.. any chance of getting a shot of the label on the box top?

And what store did you find them in?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

I see the lid in the background. It is a Lock & Lock tupperware model.

I have a lot of their stuff (none with that tray). Good quality stuff.

Edit: Go here and search "tray" to see a bunch of models http://www.locknlockplace.com/servlet/StoreFront


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Yep, it's a Lock and Lock...
Official Lock&Lock Online Store of Food Containers, Cookware and Storage Containers by locknlockplace.com (Lock&Lock Official Webstore)

but I'm not sure which one it is. This one is BPA free. Might be this one
Lock Lock Bisfree Rectangular Container 16.2-Cup 131.9-Fluid Ounces by locknlockplace.com (Lock&Lock Official Webstore) but I sure didn't pay $21 for each!

Picked them up at a Hy-Vee grocery store by my house.


----------



## Big Bull (Mar 22, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Yep, it's a Lock and Lock...
> Official Lock&Lock Online Store of Food Containers, Cookware and Storage Containers by locknlockplace.com (Lock&Lock Official Webstore)
> 
> but I'm not sure which one it is. This one is BPA free. Might be this one
> ...


Eric, you may have to pick up some more and peddle them to your fellow B/SOTL.......


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Hadn't really thought of this till I was looking at a coolidor thread but with something like this you could store cigars at different rH in the same coolidor......
Might have to pursue this line of thought......


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Looks like it might be this one: Lock Lock Rectangular Food Container with Tray Tall 20-Cup 162-Fluid Ounces by locknlockplace.com (Lock&Lock Official Webstore)

11.6x9.1x4.2

Actual measurements should be on your label. BTW I get almost weekly sales letters in my email from these people from an order I placed where it was 50% off everything on their site.

Their 50% off first time order promo ended recently, but they usually do it a couple times a year.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Looks like it might be this one: Lock Lock Rectangular Food Container with Tray Tall 20-Cup 162-Fluid Ounces by locknlockplace.com (Lock&Lock Official Webstore)
> 
> 11.6x9.1x4.2
> 
> ...


Threw the labels out after getting them. Stickers are still on but only because I'm fairly lazy......
That looks about right and the price is closer to what I paid. Thinking back it might have been closer to $8 rather than $7.
Wonder if Wallyworld carries them?


----------



## Torqued (May 18, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Looks like it might be this one: Lock Lock Rectangular Food Container with Tray Tall 20-Cup 162-Fluid Ounces by locknlockplace.com (Lock&Lock Official Webstore)
> 
> 11.6x9.1x4.2
> 
> ...


You should post up future promo codes when you get them.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Torqued said:


> You should post up future promo codes when you get them.


Gonna go check my "Delete" folder to see if there might be one still hanging around.

Edit: Had a 25% off but it expired 5/31. I will keep an eye out for the next one.


----------



## NoShhhSherlock (Mar 30, 2011)

Hmm, Eric. After looking close at your pictures it looks like that particular storage container has some defects. I think sending that to me along with the contents for inspection would be the best option.:noidea:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

I'm diggin the raised grid on those...I have so many tupperadors and didn't know they had those so looks like I'm hot on the trail...WTG

I just want the grids but of course there's no way to order those...or is there?


----------



## 68 Lotus (Jan 13, 2011)

I'm on my fourth Lock-A-Dor!! :thumb:


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

*I have and use several of these. They are the nutts for not only cigars but one of best containers I have found for sealing things bone tight. They even work on food!*


----------



## Fatboy501 (May 11, 2011)

Definitely a nice container... I'll have to see if I can track a few of these down.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Sherlockholms said:


> Hmm, Eric. After looking close at your pictures it looks like that particular storage container has some defects. I think sending that to me along with the contents for inspection would be the best option.:noidea:


LOL. Good thing I was raised on a farm and can make do with "defects"....8)


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> I'm diggin the raised grid on those...I have so many tupperadors and didn't know they had those so looks like I'm hot on the trail...WTG
> 
> I just want the grids but of course there's no way to order those...or is there?


I don't know, didn't see just the grids on the website.

The grids are just high enough that you can place a layer of beads underneath (or KL if that's how you roll). And there'd be good airflow since the grids are slotted. 
You would have to remove everything to re-charge the beads, which is the only downside I can think of. Since they're clear you could place a hygrometer in there are read it from the outside.

The only thing I don't have a good feel for is how often you'd have to recharge since I've only had them a few weeks. If they live (even partially) up to the advertising of being airtight it could mean you only have to charge once or twice a year. I'm not sure you'd even have to do that if you place them (with beads) inside a coolidor (with beads) to make a double sealing unit.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I saw these in another post. I spent weeks looking for one with the plastic tray in it. I hit store like JC penny and bed bath and more crap.... and even when I found the correct brand none of them had the grate in it. I gave up looking found another Tupperware container at Target that works great with some cheap $ store trays. They look cool but good luck finding them because when I tried I couldn't.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

piperdown said:


> Yep, it's a Lock and Lock...
> Official Lock&Lock Online Store of Food Containers, Cookware and Storage Containers by locknlockplace.com (Lock&Lock Official Webstore)
> 
> but I'm not sure which one it is. This one is BPA free. Might be this one
> ...


That's an insane price ($21) for a tupperdor. I just bought a 33qt cooler for $24 shipped. It is nice looking tho


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

I have a lock-a-dor for some select cigars that I prefer at 70% humidity. It's a well made little box that seals very nicely. I press on the lid as I'm locking it, and a week later there's still a vacuum on the lid when I go to open it. Mine is smaller, but I got it for five bucks.


----------



## Consigliere (Jul 15, 2010)

This looks like a great container, thanks for the heads up. Did anyone check Amazon for it? When I'm looking for something I always hit up Amazon to see if I can find it cheaper, just a thought.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

My sister in law sells tupperware, I'll have to check with her and see if she has any insight into the grills...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Consigliere said:


> This looks like a great container, thanks for the heads up. Did anyone check Amazon for it? When I'm looking for something I always hit up Amazon to see if I can find it cheaper, just a thought.


Yep...I don't see them on Amazon...and I'm an Amazon Junkie.



Athion said:


> My sister in law sells tupperware, I'll have to check with her and see if she has any insight into the grills...


Just the grids, right? I'll be subscribing to this thread if you can find some info otherwise I'm going to go to the Container Store to see what they can provide.


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

I just talked to her, she has her kids this weekend, so she's not able to look into it now. She promised to try and find something tomorrow though


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Cigary said:


> Yep...I don't see them on Amazon...and I'm an Amazon Junkie.
> 
> Just the grids, right? I'll be subscribing to this thread if you can find some info otherwise I'm going to go to the Container Store to see what they can provide.


Gary I checked both and really didnt find it at either. In my searches I did find one grill but it was a taller square container what I might use for dry spagetti or something like that.


----------



## Tabb (May 21, 2011)

Heritage Airtight Food Storage Container 16.5 Cup Rectangular Lock & Lock 16.5 c. Clear at Cooking.com

http://www.gourmet.org/products/heritage/plastic-containers/691774/?id=ct

The Google is strong in me.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tabb said:


> Heritage Airtight Food Storage Container 16.5 Cup Rectangular Lock & Lock 16.5 c. Clear at Cooking.com
> 
> Heritage 16.5-c. Airtight Food Storage Container - 16.5 Cup Rectangular Lock & Lock, Clear
> 
> The Google is strong in me.


Now use that Google ability to find us those grids we seek. :cheer2:


----------



## Tabb (May 21, 2011)

If you look at the pics of the tupperware things they have grids in them but I will look for some stand alones.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Gary I found some grids like that for dish drying or something like that in kitchen ware some handy dremel work could shape them to what ever size you need


----------



## btb01 (May 29, 2011)

I bought that exact same Lock & Lock container (same size, with the grid and everything) the other day to start up a tupperdor. I'd been looking for the brand (on a recommendation) for a week or so, checked Target, Bed Bath & Beyond, etc., and was about to give up and order one from their website when I just happened to come across them in a small local grocery store… which made me very happy, b/c there are way to many size options on there (almost all too small for a tupperdor) and it's damn near impossible to find the right one.

I've got mine set up with a cigar box inside (top cut off) and a 69% Boveda pack… only had it going for a few days now (and I don't have a hygrometer), hoping that combo works out (a little concerned it might get too humid in there).


----------



## Tabb (May 21, 2011)

Rubbermaid 1776416 Square Food Storage Container 14 Cup

Here is what my wife keeps our produce in. The 14 cupp size is pretty big if you were looking for something to travel with.


----------



## Goingyard (Mar 6, 2011)

That iS a cool storage container.


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

That was a great use of ingenuity...


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

I looked again at the Lock and Lock website and the price @ ~$10 isn't bad. Add in the shipping and it's less than $15.
For curiosity I added 3 to the basket and with shipping it was a little under $36. That's enough room for about 120-150 cigars.

I'll probably be over at the grocery store again in a couple of days and plan on looking for a few more. I'll save one the paper inserts with the information if they still have some in stock.

So far they have been holding dead on at 66% rH for the past two and a half weeks.


----------



## Nathan King (Nov 4, 2010)

btb01 said:


> ...hoping that combo works out (a little concerned it might get too humid in there).


Have no concerns. The Boveda will regulate the humidity to *precisely *69% in a sealed container - no matter how long it is sealed.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

piperdown said:


> I looked again at the Lock and Lock website and the price @ ~$10 isn't bad. Add in the shipping and it's less than $15.
> For curiosity I added 3 to the basket and with shipping it was a little under $36. That's enough room for about 120-150 cigars.
> 
> I'll probably be over at the grocery store again in a couple of days and plan on looking for a few more. I'll save one the paper inserts with the information if they still have some in stock.
> ...


You do know they have these at Walmart...right? $8 each and they hold between 150-200 cigars.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Cigary said:


> You do know they have these at Walmart...right? $8 each and they hold between 150-200 cigars.


Yes..lol...I've looked at many a container at Wallyworld...but when I was wandering the isles at the local Hy-Vee I came across the Lock and Lock. When I picked it up and saw the grids it was an "ah ha" moment (not too many of those ) and said "hey, beads would fit under the grid".

I was just pointing out to those that were interested in the Lock and Lock that they aren't overly expensive thru the website.

You ol tupperware hound you.....


----------



## Hinson (May 11, 2011)

Cigary said:


> You do know they have these at Walmart...right? $8 each and they hold between 150-200 cigars.


Yup I have 4 full right now.


----------



## btb01 (May 29, 2011)

piperdown said:


> ...but when I was wandering the isles at the local Hy-Vee I came across the Lock and Lock.


Funny, Hy-Vee was where I found mine in as well. I said "local grocery store" earlier because, before we moved to IL (lived in AR all my life except for the last nine months), I'd never even heard of Hy-Vee. Must be a Midwest thing.


----------



## btb01 (May 29, 2011)

Nathan King said:


> Have no concerns. The Boveda will regulate the humidity to *precisely *69% in a sealed container - no matter how long it is sealed.


I certainly hope that's the case&#8230; that's why I went w/ Boveda, because that was exactly what I'd read about them: a hassle-free way to maintain an steady RH level. That's also why I haven't bought a hygrometer (yet). My only concerns come from (a) a cigar I smoked out of there last week (well, out of a smaller Lock & Lock I had the boveda in&#8230; one my wife just happened to have around, used it before I bought the shown here, held maybe 10 cigars, and it was upright)&#8230; that cigar smoked pretty hot and was light on both smoke and taste (signs of possible over-humidification, no?); and (b) a thread I read on here somewhere about Boveda in small completely airtight environments showing RH readings on a hygro well over their stated level. I'm sure you're right though, I think it'll work out great&#8230; I did smoke that one cigar right out of the humi (probably need to let it sit out a bit, yes?), and I had another cigar out of there that was better (it was Fuente Hemingway, something I'm familiar with, whereas that other was a cigar and brand I'd never smoked before, an EP Carrillo). Plus, with this new L&L, I've got a good amount of wood in there (cigar box, and a couple small cedar sheets), and (now) more cigars.

Sorry, kind of thread-jacking here&#8230; :focus:


----------



## btb01 (May 29, 2011)

piperdown said:


> I'll save one the paper inserts with the information if they still have some in stock.


I've still got mine. "16.5 cups/132 oz/4.12 qt/3.9 L" is really the only useful information on it. It does have a "part number" (for lack of a better term) over the bar code, it's "HPL834"&#8230; but when I searched that on the Lock & Lock website, it came up with two 16.2 cup containers (close, but not exact), one with a divider, one without, but neither appeared to have the grid thing. :noidea:


----------

